# I Would Like To Show My Fish Critique Please



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i want to start showing my fish ive never shown before ive been breeding about a year. the dates are in for the first shows for 2013 not sure if i have anything good enough for the show please critque my bettas form they will be 5 month in feb . they come from hmpk bi colored giants thanks in advance









his tail first fight in growout tank



















thank you


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Flaring pics needed


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

not clear or close enough to see anything..


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok cool ill get a flareing video see if you can see then


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Caudal fin has round edges, here are some references for form.

Traditional plakat (A), Asymmetrical halfmoon plakat (B) and Symmetrical halfmoon plakat (C)









Veiltail









Halfmoon (A), Doubletail (B) and Crowntail (C)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Alex. Those standards aren't accurate.. They aren't the IBC standards. They may be similar but not the same


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

look like i got traditional plakat the first one seems asymetrical ill get a video im spliting them up and in a few days they should flare for me then i hope thanks for the help i just dont wanna mislabel these guys


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok here the first fish ill be putting up more videos in the next couple of days


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

no, i think you are correct the first time, those all look like HMPK.

They all look healthy, but you should snap bigger pictures.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mo, do you suggest we copy and paste the IBC standards then? The bettas4all is the closest a non-IBC member can find online.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If those are HMPK, then the HM part is far from standards - need a straight 180*, just don't see that in the video, but rather just close to PK.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok I removed the youtube link because the lyrics in your music were pretty offensive. It's nothing against hip hop but more to do with violence.

Can you repost it with a different song or none at all?

Thanks


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol I didn't even pay attention, but good point


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

sorry I missed the video!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Good thing I had the volume on 0. lol


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok cool about the music sorry but romad your opion on the fish ill get more vids up today they are close to pk thanks myates


----------

